
How to Build a GCC Cross-Compiler for the Raspberry Pi - bezzi
http://blog.felipe.rs/2015/01/20/how-to-build-a-gcc-cross-compiler-for-the-raspberrypi/
======
dima55
Heh? Debian cross toolchains work fine:
[https://packages.debian.org/sid/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-
gnueabi](https://packages.debian.org/sid/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabi) for armel
and [https://packages.debian.org/sid/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-
gnueabihf](https://packages.debian.org/sid/gcc-4.9-arm-linux-gnueabihf) for
armhf

~~~
fit2rule
Cool if you're running Debian.

~~~
dima55
Well, not having to build your own cross-compilers is a HUGE reason to run
Debian. Other distros probably have packages too in any case.

~~~
fit2rule
OSX.

~~~
dima55
Right. Get something better.

------
hannibalhorn
I'd recommend just using a project like buildroot - it's really easy to begin
with, and afterwards every odd device you eventually decide you need to cross
compile for (old router with a MIPS CPU, etc.) becomes just as easy.

------
sliken
I have one of the new Pi's with 1GB ram. With a fast 64GB microsd card ($21 on
black friday). I've been pretty impressed with fast it compiles with make -j4.

~~~
stinos
Yes especially the difference with the very first A model is night and day :]

------
fit2rule
Great, this brings me one step closer to a dream: setting up distcc on every
computer in the house so I can build rPi software in seconds, not hours..

------
oso2k
Couldn't tell from the guide, is this armv6 (A/A+, B/B+, Compute) or armv7
(B2)?

------
jwatte
I went one step further and built a Canadian that was built on x64, ran on
raspberry pi, and targeted teensy cortex m4!

[https://github.com/jwatte/teensy-canadian](https://github.com/jwatte/teensy-
canadian)

------
poseid
thanks for sharing! understanding how to cross-compile is increasingly
important for upcoming (cheap) embedded hardware. maybe related a blog post on
compiling a sketch for Arduino: [http://thinkingonthinking.com/an-arduino-
sketch-from-scratch...](http://thinkingonthinking.com/an-arduino-sketch-from-
scratch/)

------
karmicthreat
You might consider building Linaro instead, especially if you are going to use
a RPI 2.

